# is it bad to close the lid of my laptop while it's still running.



## TwoCables

Nah, it's fine. It's exactly the same as turning off a desktop's monitor.

However, make sure the laptop's Power Options are set so that nothing happens when you close the lid. For example, it's possible that closing the lid will put the laptop in Sleep Mode.


----------



## hermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14123310*
> Nah, it's fine. It's exactly the same as turning off a desktop's monitor.
> 
> However, make sure the laptop's Power Options are set so that nothing happens when you close the lid. For example, it's possible that closing the lid will put the laptop in Sleep Mode.


nah, i changed that a long time ago

thanks


----------



## Nilareon

Its only bad to do if your screen doesn't shut off. If the screen stays on it will fry your entire laptop.


----------



## stupidcha

no it is not bad for the laptop but your laptop will probably go to sleep or some type of function of the sort.

if you plan to use the laptop closed you need to change the settings in your power management and manually choose "do don't" when lid is closed.

i close the lid to my laptop all the time when it's plugged into the tv or something.

let me know if you need help changing the settings above









/ninja-ed by twocables ~lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012;14123319*
> Its only bad to do if your screen doesn't shut off. If the screen stays on it will fry your entire laptop.


the screen will automatically turn off when the lid is closed


----------



## Omega329

I don't know about your laptop, but if I close the lid on my laptop, everything starts heating up.

If possible, just disable the monitor (via hardware manager) while gaming and leave it open.

Another option is to just close the lid and flip it upside down, so the heat escapes better. Make sure your power options are set up correctly as said already.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit;14123318*
> nah, i changed that a long time ago
> 
> thanks


Alright. If it's set to do nothing when the lid is closed, then it's harmless and precisely the same as just turning off the monitor on a desktop system (or only turning the TV off but not the cable box/DVR). I mean after all, the lid is just a monitor - well, and perhaps a camera.


----------



## hermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14123334*
> Alright. If it's set to do nothing when the lid is closed, then it's harmless and precisely the same as just turning off the monitor on a desktop system (or only turning the TV off but not the cable box/DVR). I mean after all, the lid is just a monitor - well, and perhaps a camera.


i was mostly concerned about the little heat than can come out of the keyboard. it's not much, but i wanted to make sure.

thanks again.


----------



## stupidcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit;14123369*
> i was mostly concerned about the little heat than can come out of the keyboard. it's not much, but i wanted to make sure.
> 
> thanks again.


closing the lid does cause the laptop to be a tad warmer so i suggest a laptop cooler to be used at all times with a laptop (closed or open)

but you should be good, been using my laptop closed on and off for 4 years now and the laptop still works like a champ.


----------



## blupupher

I would see if it does get hotter with the lid closed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit;14123369*
> i was mostly concerned about the little heat than can come out of the keyboard. it's not much, but i wanted to make sure.
> 
> thanks again.


Oh. I think it will be fine. However, I think I have to recommend monitoring the temperatures the first time just to see how warm it gets. Real Temp is probably the best because it'll always show what the highest temperature reached while it's open.


----------



## InfernoReaper

No don't do it! Last time I did that someone stole my friend's car and was smoking 5 cigarettes and firing aerosol cans into the air! He looked like a damn cowboy!


----------



## hipezzz

i think its better if u leave it open even if ur screen is broke mine is and ive been keeping the lid down for a few days adn i find it gets hottert than it woulnd with the lid wide open so im just keeping mine open and useing my moniter thats fine right it worke mess my pc up if its open with a broken screen?


----------

